# Please critique paint conformation



## barrelchic:) (Oct 13, 2007)

This is my 16 yr old dun overo mare. She is APHA reg. and has had 5 or 6 babies. Please critique. I really want to know her strong and weak points because I might breed her one last time.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

In the first pic, she looks a little downhill, but she might be standing funny. Her front legs look toed out but only slightly. She's got awesome hip and good shoulder. She looks like a big sweetheart! I love her color!


----------



## barrelchic:) (Oct 13, 2007)

Yah I think she is standing weird in the first pic. It actually might be a little sloped and the pic was taken with a cell phone. Thanks!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Haven't you posted pics of her before? Maybe it was on another forum...anyway, I've always thought she was a breeding quality mare and I stand by that.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

She is gorgues!! Very nice... i like her alot. My only critique would be on her front legs. They are alittle to close together for mi liking. But overall very very nice!!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

She does look a little downhill in the first pick and her toes are off but you can always fix the feet with a trained farrier. That could make a huge difference in performance because she would be balanced better. Great colors on your mare. Shes got a good hip and a very nice shoulder. Be proud of her!


----------



## GiggyGrrr (Nov 1, 2007)

hey,

I think that she has nice conformation, she has a nicely rounded butt, and nicely set hawks.
she is slightly downhill, but that doesnt matter much. she looks like she has sturdy shoulders and a very pretty head.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 3, 2007)

She toes out quite a bit. In the first pic she seems to be built quite a bit downhill, but in the rest she seems pretty level so maybe it was just the angle. But overall she looks to be pretty proportionate. Good basterns, and angled with the shoulder which I always like to see. Neck comes in at a good angle. Nice hips.


----------

